# Does this sound right?



## CinderSmoke (Jun 6, 2011)

Currently i am feeding Jeremiah the following:
1heaping tsp of chicken, peas and carrots (I put it all in a food processor)
1/2 tsp of high-quality, low fat cat food/ferret food mix, ground
1/4 tsp of all natural strawberry jam (no sugar or presevatives)
enough filtered water to make it less "pasty"

He has dry ferret/cat kibble (the type i ground up) as a "mid-day snack" that i leave in his cage always.
I plan on switching off the veggies and fruit occasionally.
He gets a few meal worms every other day as a treat.
And, of course, fresh water everyday (I clean the water dish twice a day, morning and evening).
Should i add calcium or anything to his daily food?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I'd say take out the ferret food and replace it with another type of cat food. Ferret food is way too high in protein for hedgehogs.

I don't think the strawberry jam is really necessary either, unless he likes it ^_^


----------



## CinderSmoke (Jun 6, 2011)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> I'd say take out the ferret food and replace it with another type of cat food. Ferret food is way too high in protein for hedgehogs.
> 
> I don't think the strawberry jam is really necessary either, unless he likes it ^_^


I use very little ferret food in the mix. I was actually considering feeding it to the stray cats and wild raccoons that visit our home.
The strawberry jam is mostly a treat. Jeremiah loves it, and I used it to tempt him to eat the chicken at first. I think he was fed mostly cat food at the breeders (she gave me very little information other than his birthdate, sex and color. Not a Good breeder, but he has a nice, loving home now)
BTW.... the ferret food is 30% protien. I thought that was ok?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

CinderSmoke said:


> I use very little ferret food in the mix. I was actually considering feeding it to the stray cats and wild raccoons that visit our home.
> The strawberry jam is mostly a treat. Jeremiah loves it, and I used it to tempt him to eat the chicken at first. I think he was fed mostly cat food at the breeders (she gave me very little information other than his birthdate, sex and color. Not a Good breeder, but he has a nice, loving home now)
> BTW.... the ferret food is 30% protien. I thought that was ok?


Most ferret foods are way above that level of protein (from my knowledge). If it's 30% then I think you can keep feeding it to him as long as the ingredients seem alright 

For the strawberry jam, I know that it has no sugars and preservatives.. but I think maybe you should feed it as a treat since fruits do have natural sugars and hedgies do seem to have weaker teeth.

Otherwise, what a spoiled baby! My hedgie won't touch anything but kibbles and mealies >_<


----------



## CinderSmoke (Jun 6, 2011)

Spoiled, yeah, a bit.  But I prefer going overboard a little if it means giving my pets the best care i can.
I owned a skunk several years ago and am used to cooking for specialized diets. I swear that skunk (Elton was his name) ate better than i did!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

CinderSmoke said:


> Spoiled, yeah, a bit.  But I prefer going overboard a little if it means giving my pets the best care i can.
> I owned a skunk several years ago and am used to cooking for specialized diets. I swear that skunk (Elton was his name) ate better than i did!


Skunnnnkkk!!! <3
They are so adorable, but I don't think people are allowed to have them as pets here 

But yes, you are spoiling your quilly baby! But who can resist their cute teddy bear faces? :lol:

I always find myself going overboard with my mealies (not that it matters with Kashi since he's such a tiny hog) and cooing him incessantly because he's just so darn cute! :lol:


----------



## CinderSmoke (Jun 6, 2011)

Last night I put a pre-killed medium roach on top of the "mash mix" I make for Jeremiah. This morning half the food was gone, but the roach still remained. After work ALL the food was gone, but the roach remained. Jeremiah must have pushed the roach out of the way, because the bottom of the dish was clean, but there lay the bug!!! :roll: LOL.......
(he'll each mealies, but only sometimes. That just saves me $$.  )


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

LMAO
What a picky boy :lol:

That reminds me of when I bought Kashi butterworms. It was super expensive compared to the mealies. I got home all excited, and when I tried feeding it to him. He took one bite, and then he was like "YUCKKKKKKKK" and tried to run away from it... So I just stick to mealies now :roll:


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> They are so adorable, but I don't think people are allowed to have them as pets here


People are allowed to keep them in Canada, but you have to go through a lot to get one.. You have to buy one from a certified breeder in the USA, and they have to be spayed/neutered and microchipped/tattooed, and get a permit, and have a vet examination and have them shipped up. My grandparents have one, Flower (from the movie, Bambi). I'd really like one, but it's really expensive


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

CanadienHedgie said:


> shaelikestaquitos said:
> 
> 
> > They are so adorable, but I don't think people are allowed to have them as pets here
> ...


Awww, please get some pictures, sometime!

yeah... I don't think I'd go through all that trouble for one :? Also, I have no clue what I'd do if I decided to move... Can people bring pet skunks into Korea from Canada?? @[email protected] :lol:


----------



## CinderSmoke (Jun 6, 2011)

I will post pics of Elton in the off topic forum..............


----------

